# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثالثة >  هام الي الدكتوره الفاضلة شيماء

## جمال_شاهين

دكتورتنا الفاضلة لقد وعدتينا في اخر محاضره انه معاليكي سوف تقومين بتنزيل محاضرة
السرقة في موقعكم الموقر  نعرف ان مشاغلكم كثيره اعانكم الله وطبعا تعلمين معاليكم ان--
الامتحان علي الابواب ولقد تعودنا دخول الامتحان علي شرح محاضراتكم الجميله والشيقة
فأرجو وكذلك جميع طلاب الفرقه الثالثه التعليم المفتوح جامعة الزقازيق بأن نرى محاضرة
السرقة قريبا علي موقعكم الموقر.
لسعادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان . وفقكم الله وسدد علي الخير خطاكم.

----------


## منار حجازي

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااا

----------

